# Classic 1984 Hobo Travel Book "Rolling Nowhere"



## Redd Capp (Nov 29, 2011)

http://www.tedconover.com/book-rolling-nowhere/
Ted Conover is a alive and well! I enjoyed his book because he rode in a time when there were many old boes on the road. Good Read if you can find it.


----------



## bicycle (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for sharing it, I have ordered it today.


----------



## CdCase123 (Nov 30, 2011)

this book is one of my favorites. his other ones are good too. "coyotes" in particular.


----------

